# Crufts YouTube Live



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me - just in time to see miniature and standards poodles take first and second places in the Utility Group!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Thanks for the link! Misha loves watching with me so it will be fun. They do an excellent job with coverage of it all. I hope there are poodles in the agility this year!


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

I’m so glad that frankie the minipoo won the group! I hope he gets the bis this time ??


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Interesting that the BOB bulldog failed the vet tests and was not in the ring for the group judging, yet there seems to be no further mention of it anywhere. I think the BOB peke should also have been failed - poor little distorted animal.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

fjm said:


> Interesting that the BOB bulldog failed the vet tests and was not in the ring for the group judging, yet there seems to be no further mention of it anywhere. I think the BOB peke should also have been failed - poor little distorted animal.


Interesting how the vet check furor has died down compared to 2012. You are right about the lack of publicity. I was able to find only a single sentence about the bulldog, in the website of a local Birmingham paper. I will admit I didn't bother to open my wallet for access to any UK papers with paywalls. There might be more articles i couldn't see.


----------

